# Je HAIS les concombres ...



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

Le concombre (Cucumis  sativus herbus gerbilus) fait partie des lègumes les plus riches  en eau et en herbe à vaches, puisqu&#8217;il en renferme plus de 1000 %. 

Sa  chair, comme celle des autres cucurbitacées (courgette, melon, potiron,  godemichés...), est constituée de cellules d&#8217;eau.


Les membranes  cellulaires sont formées d&#8217;eau, qui représente près de la moitié des fibres du  concombre, le reste étant constitué de substances à base d&#8217;eau. 


 Rendez vos salades de concombre à la crème encore plus savoureuses en l'arrosant d'un trait de vinaigre de vin et en saupoudrant une bonne cuillerée d'aneth, le tout à la poubelle.


----------



## Pervers Noël (20 Décembre 2005)

tu rotes mauvais my friend, c'est bon dans ce truc grec au yaourth


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2005)

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier les concombres masqués


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

Pervers Noël a dit:
			
		

> tu rotes mauvais my friend, c'est bon dans ce truc grec au yaourth



LE CONCOMBRE CA PUE C POUR LES LAPINS


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> LE CONCOMBRE CA PUE C POUR LES LAPINS



Tu le coupes en rondelles, tu le fais dégorger quelques heures dans du sel, tu le retires du sel, tu le fais mariner dans du vinaigre blanc avec des grains de poivre (blanc aussi).
Miammiammiam...

 :love:


----------



## Pervers Noël (20 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu le coupes en rondelles, tu le fais dégorger quelques heures dans du sel, tu le retires du sel, tu le fais mariner dans du vinaigre blanc avec des grains de poivre (blanc aussi).
> Miammiammiam...
> 
> :love:


Et surtout t'enlève le milieu !


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

Pervers Noël a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout t'enlève le milieu !



Demain, j'enlève le bas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas non plus oublier les concombres masqués



Les pires!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

Bien lubrifiés y'en a qui aiment.


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bien lubrifiés y'en a qui aiment.




La peau du concombre contient une substance amère et laxative.
Mieux vaut le peler entièrement surtout quand on ...
quand on ...
quand on ...

quand on la mange.


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Décembre 2005)

Pervers Noël a dit:
			
		

> tu rotes mauvais my friend, c'est bon dans ce truc grec au yaourth



Ce truc grec c'est du tzatziki.

Moi je dis vive les concombres


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

Zut, j'ai cru que tu pensais à la même chose que moi :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Déconnez pas, c'est super bon un concombre ! 

et c'est vrai que pour la ménagère c'est à double usage !


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Décembre 2005)

Cru c'est pas exceptionnel ...

Excellent ton Papa Vador Noël


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bien lubrifiés y'en a qui aiment.


Rooo ya des esprits franchement mal tournés ici 

EDIT : désolé je me suis gouré de citation oops


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Rooo ya des esprits franchement mal tournés ici



Des esprits quoi ?   

J'vois po !


----------



## paradize (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> LE CONCOMBRE CA PUE C POUR LES LAPINS




Haaaaaa, c pour ça que mon copain me traite de vraie lapine :style: 



Bon, ok, je sors, mais effectivement, j'adoooooooooore les concombres (et les sushis)....


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaa, c pour ça que mon copain me traite de vraie lapine :style:
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, ok, je sors, mais effectivement, j'adoooooooooore les concombres (et les sushis)....



En gros 
je suis donc le seul au monde a ne pas aimer les concombres


Seul au monde ...


Flippant


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Décembre 2005)

Si le monde se résume à un forum de macuser pour toi , alors tu es définitivement un lobo de l'ordi


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu le coupes en rondelles, tu le fais dégorger quelques heures dans du sel, tu le retires du sel, tu le fais mariner dans du vinaigre blanc avec des grains de poivre (blanc aussi).
> Miammiammiam...
> 
> :love:


Je partage ton  Miammiammiam...

:love::love::love:
Moi aussi, j'adore le concombre !


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je partage ton  Miammiammiam...
> 
> :love::love::love:
> Moi aussi, j'adore le concombre !



Oh oui!! Bouffe-moi le concombre!!

Euh... Oups... J'ai glissé, chef...
Désolé. :rose:

Le ferai plus. 

Promis.


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui!! Bouffe-moi le concombre!!
> 
> Euh... Oups... J'ai glissé, chef...
> Désolé. :rose:
> ...



Non mais je rêve !!!  :afraid::afraid::afraid:
Comme tu te laches toi??? 


Bon, on voit ça par M.P?
Non, je plaisante.


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve !!!  :afraid::afraid::afraid:
> Comme tu te laches toi???
> 
> 
> ...



Ben c'est bientôt Noël,  quoi... La fatigue de l'année accumulée, tout ça, pêtage de plomb en règle, pas encore bouffé mais déjà pris l'apéro, euh... qu'est-ce qui me reste encore comme excuses? merde je trouve plus ma liste.

:rose:


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

> qu'est-ce qui me reste encore comme excuses? merde je trouve plus ma liste.



Les bottes ..


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

Ca va tous les 2 on vous dérange pas trop avec nos histoires ce concombres ...

Vous voulez qu'on vous coule un bain et que l'on couvre le sol de petales de roses ...


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les bottes ..



Ah oui!!!

Merci!! 

Et les genoux. Avec ou sans bottes.

:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ca va tous les 2 on vous dérange pas trop avec nos histoires ce concombres ...
> 
> Vous voulez qu'on vous coule un bain et que l'on couvre le sol de petales de roses ...



Ben nous sommes 4 maintenant, si tu veux bien louer un hammam, ça serait pas mal comme plan. Merci d'avance.


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ben nous sommes 4 maintenant, si tu veux bien louer un hammam, ça serait pas mal comme plan. Merci d'avance.


Mais, n'oublis pas les pétales de roses, ça me plais bien ça !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2005)

Y a vraiment des coups de concombre au cul qui se perdent ici...

Bande de ptit cons...   :rateau:

(Patoch... :fuck: ...  :love: )


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Y a vraiment des coups de concombre au cul qui se perdent ici...
> 
> Bande de ptit cons...   :rateau:
> 
> (Patoch... :fuck: ...  :love: )



mon Dieu

un concombre

Vite saucissonez le


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Y a vraiment des coups de concombre au cul qui se perdent ici...
> 
> Bande de ptit cons...   :rateau:
> 
> (Patoch... :fuck: ...  :love: )



Essaies aut'chose, ça, y en a dans l'tas qui vont t'en redemander ! Euh ... sauf Patamach, peut-être, j'ai cru déceler chez lui une certaine réticence à propos du concombre ... Cette délicieuse cucurbitacée.


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ben nous sommes 4 maintenant, si tu veux bien louer un hammam, ça serait pas mal comme plan. Merci d'avance.




Pas de problemes je passe vous prendre avec ma rolls rose intérieur tigre en prenant une petite coupe de champ et qqs fraises des bois.


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les bottes ..



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa les bottes.


:rose:


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa les bottes.
> 
> 
> :rose:




Des conneries :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> En gros
> je suis donc le seul au monde a ne pas aimer les concombres
> 
> Seul au monde ...
> ...



Nan moi j'aime bien aussi. Mais j'avoue que si je raconte à mes proches que je parle de ça sur ce forum ils vont me faire couper l'accès internet alors... 
 :mouais: :rose: 

_Par contre effectivement j'aime pas Noël_


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Des conneries :mouais:



Honor Blackman© en est la seule et unique responsable.


----------



## macarel (21 Décembre 2005)

:d:d :d :d


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Je n'aime pas le concombre, même en suppositoire.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas le concombre, même en suppositoire.




J'aime pas les suppositoires, même en concombre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les suppositoires, même en concombre


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'aime les suppos en concombre ! :rateau:


----------



## kyman (21 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan moi j'aime bien aussi. Mais j'avoue que si je raconte à mes proches que je parle de ça sur ce forum ils vont me faire couper l'accès internet alors...
> :mouais: :rose:
> 
> _Par contre effectivement j'aime pas Noël_


Moi pareillement j'adore les concombres et je déteste Noël :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les suppos en concombre ! :rateau:




*Une habile manière*
d'exprimer tes préférences zomosexuelles et de contourner la charte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

Pourrait-on assimiler le contournement de la charte à un délit de contrefaçon passible de 100 000 ¤ d'amende et de trois ans d'emprisonnement ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Une habile manière*
> d'exprimer tes préférences zomosexuelles et de contourner la charte.



C'est surtout plus facile à faire rentrer dans le fion qu'un concombre en suppositoire.   



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourrait-on assimiler le contournement de la charte à un délit de contrefaçon passible de 100 000 ¤ d'amende et de trois ans d'emprisonnement ?



Que nenni. Car contourner n'est pas copier. En revanche, on pourrait l'assimiler à un délit de fraude fiscale.


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu le coupes en rondelles, tu le fais dégorger quelques heures dans du sel, tu le retires du sel, tu le fais mariner dans du vinaigre blanc avec des grains de poivre (blanc aussi).
> Miammiammiam...
> 
> :love:




Tu le coupes en rondelles, tu le fais dégorger quelques heures dans du cognac, tu le retires et tu le fais mariner dans du vin blanc avec des olives. (blanches aussi).
Miammiammiam...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Le con qu'ombre un orme, sourit,
songeans :
"le concombre en or me sourit"
rêvant
sans doute.


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le con qu'ombre un orme, sourit,
> songeans :
> "le concombre en or me sourit"
> rêvant
> sans doute.



Ponk 's not dead !


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Aprés une consultation rapide de mes archives, le concombre remporte assurément le 1er prix du légume acheté et jeté moisi 2 semaines plus tard pour cause de non mangeage...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Aprés une consultation rapide de mes archives, le concombre remporte assurément le 1er prix du légume acheté et jeté moisi 2 semaines plus tard pour cause de non mangeage...



Moi pareil, alors que pourtant j'aime bien le concombre. Signe que ce légume outre sa forme très largement - et même longuement - hors charte, est un légume ingrat. Alors que la pomme de terre se contente à travers son universalité de pointer quelques pousses au bout de trois mois à la cave, et que la tomate totalement naturelle telle qu'on la trouve désormais, reste belle et comestible après un à deux ans à température ambiante.


----------



## House M.D. (23 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni. Car contourner n'est pas copier. En revanche, on pourrait l'assimiler à un délit de fraude fiscale.



Voilà de quoi faire travailler nos amis suisses et monégasques    :rateau:


----------

